# Cast nets



## BetterMetalFish (Aug 8, 2012)

After reading the poachers thread I have a few questions about cast nets that I never considered asking before.

I have been considering buying a cast net for a while now (only for shad) since I regularly fish for channel cat. I am well aware of the laws regarding cast nets, however, I was wondering if they are worth the investment in my case for a few reasons. 1) I'm stuck on shore/ docks, are there any places to regularly catch shad from these places nearby? (A simple yes or no will suffice, specific locations definitely appreciated, but not what I'm asking for) 2) One guy in the thread mentioned going through 5 or 6 a year because of snags. I realized this was a risk, but I can't afford to be buying more than 1 maybe 2 a year. Admittedly he claimed he uses it daily, and I would, at best, be using it weekly. Furthermore, I have no problem spending money on something if it's worth it, would buying a higher end one ($100-$120 range) alleviate that problem (i.e. save me from buying 3-4 $40-$50 price range nets). Thanks for any help.


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a cheap one... i have my best luck at alum at night... I take a spot light and shine down in water as i leave trolling motor on low and wait for a bunch if Shad to appear then throw.. Usually a couple tosses and i have plenty... Usually a couple dozen... I never had a problem with durability with mine... But i do not use it in rocky conditions... I think a cheap one would suffice for dock throwing... Just my opinion... I'm sure others will chime in... Good luck.. Also i thought of this.. I was in Tennessee and i had a green underwater light.. After leaving in water for ten minutes there where tons of Shad swimming around it.. Just a thought

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

The $50 cast nets are usually made out of thick mono and are basically junk (hang up internally, don't open well etc). I got a $100+ a couple years ago and absolutely love it.

Biggest problems with snags are in the rivers, I try to only throw mine where I can wade to unsnag it, or in muddy coves where the bottom is more or less muck (no submerged timber etc). As a rule of thumb the longer you let it drop the greater the chances are of snagging it up. 

Also important to note that just because you are throwing a cast net does not mean you are poaching! I cast net the Scioto on occasion for Crappie/Flathead bait (or just to plain see if there is bait in a given area), and often get big gamefish in the mix too. Just because someone is castnetting doesn't mean they are committing a crime.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

The only thing I would say is just be cautious as to where you throw your cast net. I say this because I have issues with a few guys coming into our subdivision pond throwing cast nets. A handful of us stocked most of the fish in our two subdivision ponds and for the last 3 or 4 years we have had issues with these guys. Sure a couple are only getting a few shad to go cat fishing and we have no problem with that. However, others get some shad and instead of throwing a lot of the other fish back they just empty the net on the bank. I have walked down to the pond and seen several little bass, crappie & gills on the bank because they didn't take the time to throw them back. Others have came in with there cast nets and kept everything to try and stock there own ponds. I have been working with Metro Parks and Columbus Parks & Recs on this issue and it is my understanding that they have caught one guy and have a tip on another. They finally brought out some signs for us at the ponds and all the neighbors are writting down the license plates of every person that comes in to throw there cast nets to give to Columbus Parks & Rec.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

agreed the Wal mart nets will be fine for you, also stay away from places with rip rap. Im a catfish tournament guy and at times it forces me to throw the net where I shouldnt be to get fresh bait. LOL

I also always take a 18 ft colapable Musky style lure retriever ( the kind on a stick with the coil on the end of it) it has paid for itself several dozen times over... Along smooth concrete walls and anywhere algea grows is a great place to find shad as well as smooth muddy bottomed areas off of docks. 

I cast net from shore and in the boat and so it seems when im on shore is when I loos or snag most of mine. The boat offers a better chance at retrieving the net from the other side and usaaualy releases it but often Ill throw in deep open water and if you hang one then, your screwed. ( thats typically in the winter months) 

If your just gonna use it every once in a while get the 40 dollar ones at wal mart, ( make sure you get a 5 ft radius net - Biggest ohio Law allows) and watch You Tube, a million ways to learn how to throw. stick with one way and practice in your backyard, once it clicks, youll be fine...

Good luck
Salmonid


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

There are many different cast nets for different thing. 
Lots of snags around- use a 6ft
Open water- use a 10ft
Deep water- mono and large mesh sink faster, some nets have more weight than others. More weight sinks faster. Some of the new nets have non lead sinkers and they suck.
Shallow water and smaller fish- 1/4 or 3/8 inch mesh.
1/4 inch Nylon works good for small fish for bass and crappie bait and nylon helps keep them alive.
If you get nylon make sure you always hang it up to dry.

My nets last a long time on avg. Any holes I tie up with fishing line or small string. Not hard to do just takes a little time.

I have a few cast nets for many different things. All about 25-50 $. Once one is in pretty bad shape I use it in those spots with a lot of snags. And once it is beyond repairs you have a long rope of cat catfish sinkers. 



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

I picked up one this year from Amazon for about $20. I throw form shore and prefer using a 3ft net because it cuts down on snags and you can throw it in tighter areas.
As far as throwing from a dock is concerned, I was under the assumption that was not allowed. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Why would you not be allowed to cast net from a dock?

And no snagging from stumps either you crazy kids!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

I got into an argument last year with a guy fishing from a boat. He was so adamant that I was not allowed to throw a net for the dock that he started casting his lure at me and my 7 year old son. Since, I have had a couple people tell me that I cannot throw from the dock in order to avoid a lost/snagged cast net can get caught in a prop if boats launch from that particular dock.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

no rules that I have ever heard of regarding not being able to castnt from a dock, obviously if sign says no fishing from that dock, then they might have a valid oint sinc eyour fishing for bait, just not with a rod and reel. But most folks would be fine if they were about to launch or load a boat and you just stopped long enough for them to do there thing then start again,

Rusty made a good point I forgot and thats that i always have two nets with me, an open water one that is in near perfect shape and a older one I use around snags, along the bank or in new areas I dont know if there are snags in or not, I have a huge graveyard of old nets for extra weights to add to cheap nets and also to double the leash cord for throwing off of a bridge or over a dam or somewhere you need a 50ft rope instead of a 20 ft leash. 

Salmonid


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Well I assume any ramp or set of docks, private or public could have their own rules. But there is no DNR or watercraft rule about cast nets and docks.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you can usely get by with a cheaper net, but alittle more money will get you a net that just works better. i have been using cast nets mostly for saltwater bait and the better nets just opens up better and usely has more weight to get the net to sink faster getting you more bait. i have netted shad before and the best way to do it is at night and get someone to shine a bright light on the water and when the shad start jumping you throw the net. you dont have to let the net settle all the way to the bottom this way. as soon as the net hits the water start bringing it in. this will help keep your net from the rocks and snags on the bottom. but if this fails you may need to let it sink alittle.

you can cast from shore or a dock or wade out a few feet from shore, just dont get so deep you cant throw your net. you can order videos off ebay that shows you how to cast a net. but you need to practice alot to get your own way of throwing a net. and the smaller nets are easier to cast than the big ones. i recommend about a 4' net to start with. i still have my first 4' net i got many years ago. but i have a custom made 6' net that i use most of the time.
sherman


----------



## BetterMetalFish (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. Seems like as long as I'm careful it's a worthwhile investment. Probably pick one up soon-ish, and nicer one when I have the money


----------



## davisw4089 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have one that I bought at walmart works fine for casting from the shore it is 6ft I think I dont always catch stuff unless I find a good spot shad are pretty easy to spot on the surface and I just try to throw it on top of them. Good Luck if you do pick one up takes a little practice I will give you that I watched a couple good videos online when learning.


----------



## bowtechbuck22 (May 10, 2013)

Snyd said:


> The only thing I would say is just be cautious as to where you throw your cast net. I say this because I have issues with a few guys coming into our subdivision pond throwing cast nets. A handful of us stocked most of the fish in our two subdivision ponds and for the last 3 or 4 years we have had issues with these guys. Sure a couple are only getting a few shad to go cat fishing and we have no problem with that. However, others get some shad and instead of throwing a lot of the other fish back they just empty the net on the bank. I have walked down to the pond and seen several little bass, crappie & gills on the bank because they didn't take the time to throw them back. Others have came in with there cast nets and kept everything to try and stock there own ponds. I have been working with Metro Parks and Columbus Parks & Recs on this issue and it is my understanding that they have caught one guy and have a tip on another. They finally brought out some signs for us at the ponds and all the neighbors are writting down the license plates of every person that comes in to throw there cast nets to give to Columbus Parks & Rec.


Are you the guy who took a picture of my license plate? It's a public pond and I don't take any game fish! Just some shad that was a little weird but its ok I was in a good mood


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Snyd said:


> They finally brought out some signs for us at the ponds and all the neighbors are writting down the license plates of every person that comes in to throw there cast nets to give to Columbus Parks & Rec.


Is it not legal to cast net shad out of a public pond/lake. All I know is that if someone came and took pictures of me and my car or was writing down my plate number will I was doing something legal I would be annoyed. Not yelling cursing mad, but more like I would in return follow you around taking pictures of you or write down everything you do. 

If you catch someone doing something wrong then fine. But you do not have the right to invade privacy, harass, or even aggravate an innocent person to find out. Not saying you personally are going about it this way. Its just once you start to encourage people to "regulate or monitor" something, that's what happens.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Here's a question about netting fish. I often fish the creek by my house for rock bass and smallies. Well there are TONS of carp in there as well. They will never bite anything I throw at them, but just cruise on past me as if I wasnt wading there. I have a huge frabill musky net I bought last year (on a whim to go on a misguided musky hunt lol)

Anyway, is it legal for me to just net those carp with that musky net? I would probably never even do it if it was legal, because I dont want to haul a huge net down the trail 1/4 mile then back 1/4 mile just to do it lol. But i've always wondered that.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

bowtechbuck22 said:


> O he's pissed alot of people off! I hear them talkin about it all the time! He wont take my license plate number again. Or any of my buddies ill call the police for harassment!! Were doin everything legal he dont run the pond its a park! Owned by the city I won't put up with it again


bowtechbuck22, Are you helping with the pond? Don't take me wrong.....If you have "money in the pot", you get some of the pot.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Northern1 said:


> Here's a question about netting fish. I often fish the creek by my house for rock bass and smallies. Well there are TONS of carp in there as well. They will never bite anything I throw at them, but just cruise on past me as if I wasnt wading there. I have a huge frabill musky net I bought last year (on a whim to go on a misguided musky hunt lol)
> 
> Anyway, is it legal for me to just net those carp with that musky net? I would probably never even do it if it was legal, because I dont want to haul a huge net down the trail 1/4 mile then back 1/4 mile just to do it lol. But i've always wondered that.


You can take any foliage fish by cast net that includes shad, carp, suckers but I would advise against it I've netted carp on accident and they are an absolute pain to get out of your net some times they trash your net from the weight and there barbs also you can only use a maximum of 5' radius anything bigger is illegal in ohio 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I castnet shad at some public ponds sometimes and honestly I don't mind people asking questions or taking pictures of my license plate. I have nothing to hide and don't do anything wrong. I don't mind it because it discourages the other people who are taking tons of fish out the pond from doing it again.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Bowtechbuck22 - Yes that was me and I believe I was very nice about it and told you why I was doing it. I am one of the originally owners in the subdivision and a handful of us helped stock that pond. I have no problem with someone coming in and taking a few shad for cat fishing. What I do have a problem with is people coming in with cast nets and taking all the fish to stock there own pond. I have been working with Kevin Neff of Columbus Parks and Rec & ODW on this issue. I can tell you that they have caught two people already doing this. Kevin asked me to send him the license plate #'s so he could follow up on them. There is nothing wrong with that. 
If you lived in the subdivision and put a lot of fish in the pond for kids and other people to catch what would you do when you see several different groups comming in with cast nets? This has been happening for an number of years. Like I said I have no problem with someone coming in for the right reasons and getting some shad for cat fishing. Now there is a few other people that have been chasing people off for our subdivision but as for me I am Ok with just taking shad.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

bowtech22 - Like I said there are a handfull of people that are looking out for the pond so I can't speak for the others - I can only speak for myself and as I said I am Ok with you taking shad. However, a few of the guys that live on the pond do call me sometimes and give me a description. If they describe you and your vehicle I know you are Ok since I have meet you. I am sorry you feel the way you do. I can tell you that the police do know whats going on because Columbus Parks and Recs has been working with them as well.
I didn't say you were doing anything illegal but there are a small few that are. Heck I may even help you catch some shad to catfish. I am a good guy that just likes to fish like you.


----------



## bigcatfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

bowtechbuck22 said:


> Ill be over there as soon as it quits raining and I assure u nobody will ever run me out of a public pond but the police... I know whats legal and whats not. U were nice and I was in a great mood but after hearing from about 5 dif. People that u guys were driving around taking pictures writing license numbers down I thought that's insane... A license plate number will not tell u what I'm taking from the states pond... A simple look in the bucket would be ok. If Kevin neff wants my license plate number or the odnr there welcome to it! But not somebody who don't work in any kind of law enforcement or have anything to do with a pond! Invasion of privacy and harassment next time call the police or I will for you. Word of advice... Look in someone's bucket if u see gamefish then take there license plate number.


I can dig it. He did the same thing to me. Then he ait around watching what was in the net while we threw it out and brought it in


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Your only allowed to take shad (Forage fish) with a cast net, no bluegill or any other fish that is designated as a game fish. Just a reminder, some people forget this or ignore this and ruin it for others.


----------

